# vacations as a single person



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

I have been divorced for over two years and haven't taken a real vacation in that time except for some one or two day trips for bicycling events. My kids live with me (20 and 17) but they aren't interested in doing some of the things I want to do and since there's no significant other in my life right now I'm thinking of going it solo. I'm a capable and confident guy so the thought of being alone for a week doesn't bother me, frankly I'm kind of excited by the prospect. 

I'm curious how some of you other single folks handle vacations, do you miss the companionship since you're no longer part of a couple or do you enjoy the freedom of going solo? I spend enough time with the kids so I don't feel guilty about leaving them behind (maybe I do a little, but I'll get over it!)

Any thoughts or experiences?


----------



## healme (Jun 17, 2011)

Thats a great idea go ahead and watchout the merits of being single for yourself!!!


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

I was going to post my opinion in my own thread that I have here(My Life as a Single MOther) but since I saw this I thought it would be more appropriate here.

I have been divorced almost a year and I just came back from my first single vacation in my life. I am 37 years old I went for 9 days at the Club Med in the Turks and Caicos Islands. I have nothing but wonderful things to say about this. I was very worried about going by myself and being lonely on vacation. 

Well this resort is the best thing around, and I am a travel agent so I can get a deal pretty much anywhere. The concept of Club Med won't let you feel lonely not for one minute. The resort had literarly everything: single people, honeymoon couples, old people, young people from every corner of the world.Now most people in NOrth America think that Club Med is a resort where people just get drunk and run around naked. Well let me assure you that is not(that one is called Hedonism in Jamaica).

The concept of Club Med basically makes sure both guests and employees or as they are called G.O(gentile organisateur in French). In other words if you are looking for vacation where you just want to lie by the pool and read a book all day you can do that. But if you are looking for vacation to do different activities there are more activities than time to do them. 

During meal times there are what they call communal tables where if you come alone you can sit every meal with different people. The G.Os also eat at the same time. By the end of the vacation I can guarantee you, you will meet some wonderful people(and many of them will be single). In the evenings they organize different shows, then usually there is nightclub like party(if that is what you are looking for) or you can just sit by the pool and chit chat with your new friends. This resort is adults only which means 18+ so if your kids are that age they can come too. There were quite a few families like that I met.

The people that work there come from all over the world which make the place even more interesting.I am already looking to come back here for Christmas/New Years. I am so glad I took this vacation.

For those of you in the USA/Canada check out this page:

Resort : Turkoise (Turks & Caicos), HOME - Family resort and all inclusive vacations with Club Med

You can also search this resort on Tripadvisor and read the reviews there.


----------

